# Another Young Soldier GTG, no video :(



## Proud Dad (8 Dec 2007)

Yesterday (Dec 6) the Wife and I attended BMQ grad at CFB Borden. It was a very proud day for our family, as our youngest is now officially a Soldier. His Brother graduated from St Jean in May 06 and is now an Armored Crewman in Afghanistan. There were some differences between the 2 graduation ceremonies, and hopefully someone here can help Me sort out a problem.

At St.Jean there was a professional videographer taping the entire ceremony, and a dvd was available to buy (which we treasure). I took it for granted that it would be the same yesterday at Borden, but there didnt seem to be anyone officially taping the ceremony. My camera malfunctioned very early  and we don`t have anything of value. It would be great if anyone that was there and has the footage would be able to help Me with that. Of course I would pay any costs for shipping or copying. I am hoping to talk to someone at the Base early next week, but I don`t hold out much hope in that regard.

I would love to have the entire ceremony, but if there is a choice of focus, Battle of Atlantic Platoon is most relevant. We especially need the awards ceremony since our Son won the Top Marksman Award. I was sitting next to an Air Force officer with 27 years exp. who`s name I don`t recall. Would anyone know how I could contact Him with so little information as this and that He is posted at CFB Pet?  (hoping your a member here)

Thanks if You can help


----------



## Good2Golf (8 Dec 2007)

Proud Dad said:
			
		

> Yesterday (Dec 6) the Wife and I attended BMQ grad at CFB Borden. It was a very proud day for our family, as our youngest is now officially a Soldier. His Brother graduated from St Jean in May 06 and is now an Armored Crewman in Afghanistan. There were some differences between the 2 graduation ceremonies, and hopefully someone here can help Me sort out a problem.
> 
> At St.Jean there was a professional videographer taping the entire ceremony, and a dvd was available to buy (which we treasure). I took it for granted that it would be the same yesterday at Borden, but there didnt seem to be anyone officially taping the ceremony. My camera malfunctioned very early  and we don`t have anything of value. It would be great if anyone that was there and has the footage would be able to help Me with that. Of course I would pay any costs for shipping or copying. I am hoping to talk to someone at the Base early next week, but I don`t hold out much hope in that regard.
> 
> ...



Proud Dad, was he about 6'4" and burly?

G2G


----------



## Proud Dad (8 Dec 2007)

The Gentleman sitting next me? yes, that would be an accurate description.
My Son is 6' and thin


----------



## Good2Golf (9 Dec 2007)

I think I know who that is, was he taking a video?  I can ask him if he could make a copy.

G2G


----------



## Proud Dad (9 Dec 2007)

Yes He was recording video. That would be great if you think you can arrange that. His Son was in Vimy Platoon, where mine was in Atlantic, but I think He taped all the awards.

 Thank You


----------



## Good2Golf (10 Dec 2007)

Proud Dad, if you PM me your mailing address, I will have a DVD with the grad parade on its way to your home in less than a week -- the big guy is out of the office at the moment.

Cheers!

G2G


----------



## Proud Dad (12 Dec 2007)

OH wow...Thank You so much kind Sir.  This will definitely put some smiles on faces here on the homefront. 

The phone went silent when I told my Son that I had no video, has been a bad few days for him since the ceremony. It seems He was supposed to come home with us, but someone messed up and sent 8 of the grads to Gagetown, where they aren't expected til Jan 10. Then to top it off they gave him a cheque for less than its going to cost to get home. Hardly seems fair when He could have come home for free with us. 

Travelling tomorrow to Thunder Bay to meet Him at the airport, cant wait to tell him we will have some video.

Thank You so much
Brian


----------



## aesop081 (12 Dec 2007)

Proud Dad said:
			
		

> they gave him a cheque for less than its going to cost to get home.



Thats why its called "leave travel assistance" not "pay the whole damned thing"

Shitty that there was an error though.


----------



## Good2Golf (14 Dec 2007)

Brian, it'll be in the mail tomorrow (Sat).  There should be a bit of Atlantic Platoon as well.  Enjoy your Christmas with your son!

Cheers,
G2G


----------

